# French kiss



## Encolpius

What do you call _*French kiss in your language*_? Just to be sure, here is the definition: it is a kiss, usually romantic or sexual in nature, in which one participant's tongue touches the other's tongue and usually enters his or her mouth.

*Hungarian: nyelves csók | nyelves puszi [tongue kiss | peck ]

German: Zungenkuss [tongue kiss]
*


----------



## Rallino

*In Turkish* exists the litteral translation: _Fransız öpücüğü_  [French kiss]. But it's just a term on books  No one says that. We usually say:

*Yiyişme *= litterally [*Eating each other*]


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: 
_kielisuudelma_, -n, -a_ tongue kiss_
(or, especially in slang, _kielari_, -n, -a)


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: beijo de língua (lit. kiss of tongue)


----------



## provolina

In Spanish "to French kiss" is "besar con lengua." The literal translation of that is "to kiss with the tongue." One might also say "beso grande" or "big kiss".


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Γαλλικό φιλί» (ɣali'ko fi'li, _n._)-->French kiss (used rarely).
Colloquially is «φιλί με γλώσσα» (fi'li me ɣlo'sa: kiss with tongue).
We prefer the name, «αισθησιακό φιλί» (esθisia'ko fi'li, _n._) lit. "sensual kiss" for it. There's also the vulgarism, «γλωσσόφιλο» (ɣlo'sofilo, _n._), compound word formed by the joining together of the nouns «γλώσσα» (ɣlo'sa, _f._: tongue) + «φιλί» (fi'li, _n._: kiss)

[ɣ] is a voiced velar fricative
[θ] is a voiceless dental non-sibilant fricative


----------



## enoo

Guess what? There's no really special word for that in French  

No, actually there could be "*un baiser languoureux*" (a deep kiss) but it's not used that often (I had to think about it for several minutes to remember that name...)

In general people just say "*un baiser*", that can also mean a simple kiss on mouth/cheek. (Do not confuse that with the verb _baiser_ is a colloquial way to say "to have sex").

For the verb forms, there's *embrasser avec la langue* (to kiss with the tongue), *embrasser langoureusement* (to kiss ... longly/deeply?)  or just *embrasser*(to kiss, either with the tongue or without). (And embrasser can also mean 'to hug' - although that meaning is less and less used.)


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks. Interesting langauges tend to use a word with the *tongue*. I did not expect that. And it is really "bizarre" French do not have a special term. Baiser anglais would be fair.  The bizarre thing is it seems baiser anglais exists, or baiser florentin.


----------



## Rallino

enoo said:


> Guess what? There's no really special word for that in French
> 
> No, actually there could be "*un baiser languoureux*" (a deep kiss) but it's not used that often (I had to think about it for several minutes to remember that name...)
> 
> In general people just say "*un baiser*", that can also mean a simple kiss on mouth/cheek. (Do not confuse that with the verb _baiser_ is a colloquial way to say "to have sex").
> 
> For the verb forms, there's *embrasser avec la langue* (to kiss with the tongue), *embrasser langoureusement* (to kiss ... longly/deeply?)  or just *embrasser*(to kiss, either with the tongue or without). (And embrasser can also mean 'to hug' - although that meaning is less and less used.)



How about: _Rouler les patins_ ? That's one of the expressions that strangely survived in my poor French vocabulary xD


----------



## enoo

Rallino said:


> How about: _Rouler les patins_ ? That's one of the expressions that strangely survived in my poor French vocabulary xD



Wooho, yes, nice one Rallino  I totally forgot those ones, I'm sure the last time I heard that I was in secondary school (well, the school from 11/12 to 15/16 y.o). It's weird how some expressions can disappear from our vocabulary as we grow older... 

Ok, so, *Rouler des patins* and *Rouler des pelles* are two colloquial way to say "to kiss with the tongue". And *patin* and *pelle* can be used to refer to a French kiss. 
(Don't ask me why "patin: skate/skid" and "pelle: shovel" are used to refer to kisses, I have no idea )


----------



## RaLo18

Hebrew: נשיקה צרפתית (_neshika tzarfatit_, French kiss)


----------



## Encolpius

RaLo18 said:


> Hebrew: נשיקה צרפתית (_neshika tzarfatit_, French kiss)



Which is kiss and which is French????


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: *tongkus*. (How prosaic...)


----------



## ljimemad

In Spanish they also say "beso de tornillo" (tornillo=screw [in carpentry, not slang...])


----------



## merquiades

An older French way to say French kiss is "un baiser à la florentine" (to kiss Florence style).  It's not used much anymore but it's quite a bit more romantique than "rouler des pelles" or "rouler des patins".

Speaking of older expressions.  The older American expression "to spoon" is also funny.

Both deserve a revival I think


----------



## English Speaker

Spanish:

Beso de lengua o Beso Frances.

In Mexico the common way is Beso de lengua...


----------



## maraintranslation

французский поцелуй in Russian


----------



## ThomasK

Could you spell that, Mara, and maybe explain the origin ? (Thanks)


----------



## maraintranslation

Of course
французский = /frantsuzskii/= Russian adjective for "French"= français
поцелуй = /potselui/= Russian noun for "kiss"= baiser(m)


----------



## merquiades

maraintranslation said:


> Of course
> французский = /frantsuzskii/= Russian adjective for "French"= français
> поцелуй = /potselui/= Russian noun for "kiss"= baiser(m)



Could you please tell me where the accent falls on kiss?  Spassiba
Potsélui, Potselúi, or Potseluí?


----------



## maraintranslation

merquiades said:


> Could you please tell me where the accent falls on kiss? Spassiba
> Potsélui, Potselúi, or Potseluí?


 
Potselúi


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian has френска целувка (frenska tseluvka), but I think it's a literal translation and not a very popular expression.


----------



## rusita preciosa

maraintranslation said:


> Of course
> французский = /frantsuzskii/= Russian adjective for "French"= français
> поцелуй = /potselui/= Russian noun for "kiss"= baiser(m)


I've never heard it used in speech. I think, like in Bulgarian, it is a direct translation from English. Something they would use in a Cosmo article "100 ways to be a domestic goddess" .


----------



## maraintranslation

rusita preciosa said:


> i've never heard it used in speech. I think, like in bulgarian, it is a direct translation from english. Something they would use in a cosmo article "100 ways to be a domestic goddess" :d.


 

Вопрос был в том как это слово переводится на русский язык, а не в том, насколько частотно оно употребляется, вот я и "поделилась" переводом


----------



## merquiades

I just realized "French kiss" was a verb in English.  To French kiss someone.  To be French kissed. Actually, strange enough the "kiss" part is becoming optional.  To French somebody.  To get Frenched.  To get a French too.


----------



## jana.bo99

French kiss is something more than a usually kiss. To explain it, here is not the right place.


Slovenian: Francoski poljub

Croatian: Francuski poljubac

B.


----------



## communication2009

*In Arabic:*
*القبلة الفرنسية
 ( litt : The Frech kiss )*​


----------

